# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  So you're sitting in your workshop/bedroom etc and think: I could really do with.....

## curious aardvark

In my case my digital radio is on the windowsill and i have to get up to reach the on/off/volume control dial. 
And i decided I could really do with an extension for the dial.

So 10 minutes in openscad and I knocked this up, ran a small ninjaflex rim round the edge with my myriwell 3d pen for grip.  Works perfectly ! 
I can now adjust volume without disturbing the dog who's usually asleep under the chair. 

volumeextender_800x600.jpg

So what unique one off helpful things have you made ?

----------

